# How Do I Hook Up This Old Craftsman Motor



## Quick Cal (Feb 11, 2016)

This is a old Craftsman 1/2 hp split phase motor. I'm electrically challenged. 

Am I missing some wires. 

Which one is hot.

Does it have to be grounded to make it run.

Can I change rotation if need be. 

There's no data tag.

Thanks


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 11, 2016)

Quick Cal said:


> This is a old Craftsman 1/2 hp split phase motor. I'm electrically challenged.
> 
> Am I missing some wires.
> 
> ...


You aren't missing any wires.  Connect the hot to the blue and the neutral to the yellow, but it doesn't actually make any difference which way you do it.  It will run ungrounded but not safely.  You cannot easily reverse it: you'd have to take it apart.

BTW that motor is not what I'd call old.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 12, 2016)

Well that is how I have it hooked up. And it's throwing a big spark for just a second when the starter switch, or what ever it's called inside the motor kicks in.

But if I kill the power, and power it back up again it will not spark unless the motor comes to a full stop. The it will spark again. Think it just needs cleaned, or do I have a problem.

BTW. That motor is from 1963. I thought it would be considered old,,,lol.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's a video.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 12, 2016)

You are correct, the centrifugal switch is sparking.  Maybe a little contact cleaner.  That's pretty normal in the  older motors.


----------



## hermetic (Feb 12, 2016)

could be some rust on the centrifugal switch pivot pins, looks like the switch is taking longer to open than it should. take off the end cap, check the switch is operating freely and clean the contacts, and it will be fine.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 12, 2016)

Is this one of those motor that I would need a puller to get the end cap off?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 12, 2016)

no sir,
remove the motor from the cradle mount, make a couple alignment marks on the motor barrel/end cap interface for easy reassembly.
then, you'll take the nuts off of the studs that run longitudinally .
take a hammer and a small cold chisel and knock the endcap loose.
just be mindful that centrifugal switches can sometimes be delicate,
just don't go caveman and you'll be ok
with the endcap removed, you'll see the switch in all it's glory
inspection can then take place!
good luck, i'm happy to help out if you need further assistance.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 12, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> no sir,
> remove the motor from the cradle mount, make a couple alignment marks on the motor barrel/end cap interface for easy reassembly.
> then, you'll take the nuts off of the studs that run longitudinally .
> take a hammer and a small cold chisel and knock the endcap loose.
> ...



Well if you're happy to help, that makes 2 of us happy,,,lol.

I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 12, 2016)

I look like single voltage and was wire for a one direction made for fans
This not hard for me but odd are you need take motor to change the direction
Note the spark is the switch for the directional windings 
Do you need to change the direction as one time or do need to change the direction some of the time.

Dave


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 12, 2016)

Smithdoor said:


> I look like single voltage and was wire for a one direction made for fans
> This not hard for me but odd are you need take motor to change the direction
> Note the spark is the switch for the directional windings
> Do you need to change the direction as one time or do need to change the direction some of the time.
> ...



As long as clockwise is correct for a drill press I don't need to change rotation. This is just a temporay motor just to get my 1939 DP220 running. Then I might get a vfd going with the original 3 phase motor.

It's just I've never seen it run. So I don't know which direction it is supposed to turn,,,lol.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 12, 2016)

OK. I cracked it's skull open.

Are these burnt windings?


----------



## John Hasler (Feb 12, 2016)

Quick Cal said:


> That motor is from 1963. I thought it would be considered old,,,lol.


It can't be old.  I was in high school in 1963.  If that motor was old what would that make me?


----------



## David S (Feb 12, 2016)

Yikes the starting winding looks like it is toast.

David


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 12, 2016)

That would be the reason for the sparking.  The start winding is shorted and drawing a high current.


----------



## hermetic (Feb 12, 2016)

Yup, I am afraid that is toast, and probably not worth rewinding, unless you know a helpful man at a rewind shop! i i am amazed that is still running as you would think that winding would be grounded out as well as shorted. Get your supply grounding checked out!


----------



## Smithdoor (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks lite start winding had better day
You may what go to harbor freight for newer one it may work for a wild

Dave


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 13, 2016)

unfortunately, it appears that the centrifugal switch has been welded closed.
that is most likely the cause of the failure.

a 56 frame motor would be a direct replacement for your spent motor.


----------



## Quick Cal (Feb 15, 2016)

Well this thing is not worth anymore of my time.. I bought it used for $25 as a temporary motor for my Delta dp. So it's nothing special to me. 

The Start switch is not welded shut. But it has a nasty gash in it. 

I do know a guy at a motor shop. I might show it to him just to see what he says.

Thanks for the help.


----------

